# Lights out, Turn up the radio!



## Kazama the pimp (Oct 1, 2007)

*old rage song*

Anyway, i have heard its a good idea to cover up the dogs crate with a towel/blanket so no light gets in and put some calm music on when you put them down for an hour nap or something. Now my question is, if your leaving your dog in a crate while your at work, should you just leave him in the dark or have some kind of light on? Im just wondering because im off at work 8+ hours. I know dogs can see in the dark but i just wanted to make sure i wasnt punishing him by accident. Thanks


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I've never covered the crate.

I don't think my dogs would be concerned about the dark, but they do like to breathe.

Honestly, and if you mention this to anyone, I'll deny it, my girls have a night light.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I think its just a personal prefererence with the light. I keep the light off in my room where Snoopy is from 9am when my mom leaves for work till 2pm. If the light is on he won't settle down.


----------



## JoTagg88 (Jan 20, 2008)

I think during the day we always left the crates uncovered for our dogs, but at night we cover them. It was a way for them to associate bed time. Cover down its bedtime, cover up mommy wont let me out to play! that sorta thing

it does come down to personal preference though


----------



## Kazama the pimp (Oct 1, 2007)

RonE said:


> I've never covered the crate.
> 
> I don't think my dogs would be concerned about the dark, but they do like to breathe.
> 
> Honestly, and if you mention this to anyone, I'll deny it, my girls have a night light.


Lol, we bought him a night light too, it doesnt have dolphins or stars on it, it a MANLY led night light.


----------



## Gates1026 (Mar 14, 2007)

Kazama the pimp said:


> Lol, we bought him a night light too, it doesnt have dolphins or stars on it, it a MANLY led night light.


I thought the words "manly" and "night light" were like two N ends of a pair of magnets......never go together. Kidding of course, I leave a light on depending on whether it is night and I am out or it is time for bed.


----------



## Matte (Jan 21, 2008)

With all respect, how old is your dog? 8+ hours seems like a long time to leave a dog in a crate where it can't move around and flex its muscles, even more so if it is a puppy.

Even though I have no experience with a crate, I wouldn't make it dark for 8 hours for the dog--dark 8 hours during the day and dark 8 hours at night means that it will only be light for your dog for 8 hours a day, which maybe isn't so good for his body clock, and if it's when you are coming home from work it won't be sunlight at all, which is not good either.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

If you're going to cover a crate you should not completely cover it. You could cover the top and 3 sides with a blanket or sheet leaving the front open. This makes the crate more 'den' like and the dog may feel more secure.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

I won that argument with my SO, The lights are left on  Although I have to admit it's purely psychological, I am not sure if there are advantages to leaving the lights on other than pleasing the electrical company


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I leave the TV on quietly on Animal Planet for Max. It provides some light and entertainment (or so I like to believe) but is quiet enough he can sleep during the day. I turn the lights off (the TV is providing some) and open the blinds all the way so that he gets natural sunlight. He seems to do OK with that...


----------

